# t-shirt price tags? where?



## charon (Mar 3, 2007)

i'm not sure how to correctly describe this..

but when you go to any mall store, most will have a dangling tag that's about the size of a business card stapled in by a plastic string that has the store name and a price.

where can you buy these (machines?) things to affix tags to t-shirts?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Those are called hang tags.

You can attach them with a tagging gun. Just look on eBay, they are pretty cheap.

The plastic things are called barbs.

See this thread for more info:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t2557.html


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The tags are called _hang tags_ or _swing tags_. The device is generally referred to as a _tagging gun_, and they're available very cheaply on eBay.


----------



## charon (Mar 3, 2007)

thank you for the links. i didn't know their proper name so i didn't know a topic had already existed. 
will take a look


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

charon said:


> thank you for the links. i didn't know their proper name so i didn't know a topic had already existed.
> will take a look


There's lots of that kind of information here, but knowing what to look for is half the battle. Glad we could help.


----------



## KimB (Dec 11, 2007)

What length of tags is standard 1", 2" or 3" ?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

KimB said:


> What length of tags is standard 1", 2" or 3" ?


 
I would go with a 3x2, LxW. Not sure if that is standard, but it will give you a nice area to work with.


----------



## bpboxer1 (Dec 29, 2008)

does anyone know where to get t shirt tags with no minimum?>? thanks


----------

